# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي > إرشيف رمضـانيات 1432 هـ >  >  اللَّهُمَّ بَلِّغْنا رَمَضَانَ.. اللَّهُمَّ بَلِّغْنا رَمَضَانَ

## musab aljak

*الله يبلغكم رمضان ويجعلنا والمسلمين من المعتوقين من النار
والله يجعلنا من صوامه وقوامه اللهم ااامين
 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم يامصعب يارائع
ورمضان كريم علينا عليك وربنا يتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ويجعلها في موازين الحسنات
*

----------

